# Surprise slot car came today! Joez yah da man!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Have been feeling kinda yucky and stuffed up this week. While trying to fight off all the germs from people at work, DayQuil and NyQuil drugged up and lots of sleep...this happened and Cheered me up ALOT!

Joez is a Super Duper nice guy! This came in the mail today and I LOVE IT!

I knew Joez was working on this during the last slot contest but, then the whole dealy-ma-jiggy just kinda past into the clouds...until today. Surprised the heck outta me. Thanks Joez for this "Slot Camel" and it means more to me than anyone can imagine. Except for you Joez cause' I know you know....you know what I mean....you know. LOL

This is one Kool slot car and goes great with the Baron Von Buggy that I built. In the end you can see that during a loop or a spin the Barron had those Joez machine guns pointed right up his A__ and on the run.

This was a blast to run on my track tonight. What a sweet build up Joez!:woohoo:





































Thanks a Million Joez, Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*been waiting for this....*

That Bloody Red Baron was in a fix
He'd tried everything, but he'd run out of tricks
Snoopy fired once, and he fired twice
And that Bloody Red Baron went spinning out of sight.

nd


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Plane..*

Did the cars come "AIR MAIL" ???
Those are really cool. I bet they Fly around the track..
Joez is a smooth operator...:thumbsup:
Now go play with your cars.. Better than Nyquil anyday...:woohoo:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

really nice set of car Bob!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob, the victim is always the last to know!
Tee hee, been waitin' on this one too. A very cool personalized build Joe!

Never gave it a thought until just now, but it hit me that all pancake cars are "mid-engine radial powered".

Per usual; great cars, by great people, for great people!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dang!! they look cool!!! now need one more USA to join the force!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> That Bloody Red Baron was in a fix
> He'd tried everything, but he'd run out of tricks
> Snoopy fired once, and he fired twice
> And that Bloody Red Baron went spinning out of sight.
> ...


You just knew that avatar would have its place one day... :jest::jest::jest:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If those two cars were in a slot set with light blue colored track with clouds and little bullets painted on them I bet they'd sell. :thumbsup:

Neat concept you guys.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the big thumbsup, guys. It was a fun build. 
I also think the pair look great together.

Every time I worked on it, I was constantly giggling to myself at :A, The concept (admittedly stolen from Bobzilla) B, The absurdity of mashing an AFX Bronco cull (missing everything but the cage) and a Sopwith Camel Biplane (tiny arsed model bits to work with) into the Sopwith Bronco. ( The car also received a new grill from a cheap plastic emergency set ambulance and a pair of resin heads of tyco Miata decent.)

I had every intention of sending this piece to Bob. I knew it would be well received but my only regret was that there is no photo-proof that he was laughing his arse off, too!

I am pleased to have made your day, Bob. Kind returns kind.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Joez,
You did good....way to think outside of the box!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very very clever there Joez!!! I guess B..Z has done rubbed off on you!!! He's starting to rub off on me a little!!! Way to go!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joez!
Great concept and great build. Just too cool. Would have to agree with Wes. One more done up in an olive drab with some USA insignias would make a great trio. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> *snip* I had every intention of sending this piece to Bob. I knew it would be well received but my only regret was that there is no photo-proof that he was laughing his arse off, too!
> 
> I am pleased to have made your day, Bob. Kind returns kind.


Joez,

Ginger got this sign for me last visit to Vegas...She leaves this Sunday for another trip to Vegas. I wish I was going...oh dang maybe next time! 

Had Bree snap this one for yah Joez...yes that is a smile. lol










Trip to Vegas = lots of $ :wave:

Ginger spending all her money = Kool sign 

Good Friends on HobbyTalk = Priceless :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Joez,
> 
> Ginger got this sign for me last visit to Vegas...She leaves this Sunday for another trip to Vegas. I wish I was going...oh dang maybe next time!
> 
> ...


This pic is priceless, Bob!

It is now on my wall...hehehehe....

(Hey, where is all yer snow! looks like a MN Spring there.)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That picture was taken in summer Joez, lol.
Awesome work on both cars guys.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*bump...just fun pics...bump*

Joez,

I still love this slot you built for me Joez man....just saying...thanks again Joez...you da man! :woohoo:

Bob...fun stuff...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great build Joe. You couldn't have sent it to a nicer guy. The pair of "planes" running around the track makes me laugh everytrime I think of it. That is just too cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

heh!

You are more than welcome, Bob!

I had nearly forgotten the Sopwith Bronco...and now looking at it again makes me miss building slots all that much more.

The TM has kept me so busy! I am ashamed to say that the slot car building bench is under about 8 inches of track building debris and tools. That wasn't so bad because I had been working steadily on the routed track. 
Now the track itself is slowly being buried under misc. stuff that gets sent to the basement for storage. I had forgotten how busy summers get around here! ahwell. I steal a few minutes here and there to keep up with the goings on here at HT and still do my best to get some decent chat time in on the wednesday nights.

I miss my slot cars, dang-it!

I'm still hangin' in there! :thumbsup:


----------

